
“In essence quarter of the Internet was saved from hacking by adding emojis" - colinprince
https://mobile.twitter.com/eugenewei/status/1119996031322611713
======
herohamp
My gut reaction is disgust towards the power of emoji, but when I stop to
think about it, this isnt a bad thing, this is probably good in the long run.
The power that emoji wields towards getting users to update is simply
astonishing.

